# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Change username

## MacroPolo

How can I change my username?

Does anyone know of a mod that I can PM?


Thanks.  Happy Friday.

----------


## Jakobshavn

*Excel Options* > *Popular* > *Username*

----------


## MacroPolo

> *Excel Options* > *Popular* > *Username*



Thank you, but I'm asking about my ExcelForum.com username.

----------


## JosephP

you need one of the admins

----------


## JBeaucaire

What would you like to change it to?

----------


## VincentNL

If possible I would also like to change my username: 

Like something of:
Vincent1989
VincentAmsterdam
VincentNL

Thanks in advance

----------


## JBeaucaire

> If possible I would also like to change my username: 
> 
> Like something of:
> Vincent1989
> VincentAmsterdam
> VincentNL
> 
> Thanks in advance



This has been changed.

----------


## VincentNL

I see, thanks a lot!

----------


## EduardoHiguchi

I would like to ask to any of this Forum Administrators to, if possible, change my username to either one of the following:
-EduardoHiguchi
-LaloHiguchi
I hope that what i have just requested is possible and will really appreciate any help you can provide.

----------


## JBeaucaire

> I would like to ask to any of this Forum Administrators to, if possible, change my username to either one of the following:
> -EduardoHiguchi
> -LaloHiguchi
> I hope that what i have just requested is possible and will really appreciate any help you can provide.



This has been done.

----------


## EduardoHiguchi

Wow that was very fast! Thank you very much Mr. Beaucaire. Have a good day!

----------


## technigirl

Please could you change my username too? I would like to use:
technigirl

----------


## JBeaucaire

> Please could you change my username too? I would like to use:
> technigirl



This has been changed.

----------


## CAntosh

I like my username, but I've discovered that some people presume me to be far more Indian than I actually am (too close to Santosh?).  Would it be possible to capitalize the first two letters of my username so that I can morph into CAntosh?

----------


## JBeaucaire

> ...so that I can morph into CAntosh?



Done......

----------


## jakob.clark

It seems this is the place to request a username change... would one of the administrators be able to change my username to one of the following (in order of preference)?
- jakob.clark
- JakobClark
- j.clark

Thank you in advance for your assistance.

----------


## FDibbins

Change made to the 1st option

----------


## Un-Do Re-Do

Hi. Can you please change my username to the following:
*Un-Do Re-Do*

I just saw this page after sending an enquiry on the Contact Us page.

----------


## optonikon

Hello. If it is not a big inconvenience I would like to change my username also to one of the below (order of preference).
optonikon
corleanus
aslanis
aslanisk

Thank you in advance for your time and effort.

----------


## FDibbins

> Hello. If it is not a big inconvenience I would like to change my username also to one of the below (order of preference).
> optonikon
> corleanus
> aslanis
> aslanisk
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time and effort.



ID change made to option 1, as requested

----------


## FDibbins

> Hi. Can you please change my username to the following:
> *Un-Do Re-Do*
> 
> I just saw this page after sending an enquiry on the Contact Us page.



Change made, as requested

----------


## Un-Do Re-Do

Thank-you.

----------


## optonikon

Thank you very much

----------


## FDibbins

Happy to help, thanks for the feedback  :Smilie:

----------


## WideBoyDixon

I mis-typed my username when registering. Could i get a change to:

WideBoyDixon

Thanks,

WBD

----------


## FDibbins

> I mis-typed my username when registering. Could i get a change to:
> 
> WideBoyDixon
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> WBD



I have changed the ID to WideBoyDixon

----------


## WideBoyDixon

Perfect. Thank you.

WBD

----------


## samba_ravi

Sir will you please change my user name as samba in place of nflsales

----------


## snb

After having posted 6456 items ?

----------


## FDibbins

> Sir will you please change my user name as samba in place of nflsales



Sir??????????????

For real, or are you pulling my tail?

(besides, there is already a samba - and a samba2)

----------


## FlameRetired

No Ford. He states very clearly ... "nflsales". Although "pulling_my_tail" gives me some ideas.  :Smilie:  .... nah!

----------


## samba_ravi

> Sir??????????????
> 
> For real, or are you pulling my tail?
> 
> (besides, there is already a samba - and a samba2)



Why  can I do that sir
Its true sir, previously also sent pm to one of the admin.
nflsale@*******.com is our company mail ID where I am working.
if already have samba do it as samba_ravi if  possible.

----------


## FDibbins

> ...if already have samba do it as samba_ravi if  possible.



Change made, as requested, to samba_ravi

----------


## samba_ravi

Thank you very much sir

----------


## FDibbins

You are most welcome, sir  :Smilie:

----------


## pepe.r.taylor

Hi, could I ask for my username to amended please?

Could it be:
pepe.r.taylorMany thanks
Will

----------


## FDibbins

I have made the change to pepe.r.taylor as requested.

----------


## pepe.r.taylor

> I have made the change to pepe.r.taylor as requested.



Hi FDibbins
Thanks for sorting the change; however, my username is now showing as 'willabypepe.r.taylor' instead of 'pepe.r.taylor'.
Could you remove the 'willaby' from the front please?

Many thanks.
Pepe

----------


## FDibbins

My apologies, I neglected to delete the old ID before changing.  I have rectified that error.

----------


## ElStar

hi, can you change my username to ElizabethLee?

----------


## Jakobshavn

I do not have the authority _(or ability)_ to make that change.

----------


## AliGW

I don't think anyone is asking you to do it - why do you think they are? Or are you saying that you don't have the authority to change your own username? You are correct, of course, on both counts.  :Smilie: 

Perhaps you could explain the purpose of your post?

----------


## FDibbins

> hi, can you change my username to ElizabethLee?



That ID is already in use, do you have an alternative?

----------


## ElStar

How about ElStar?

----------


## FDibbins

Change has made to ElStar

----------


## ElStar

Thankyouu!  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

No problem  :Smilie:

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

I'm wondering if some of the members asking to change their username are doing it for the sole purpose of being able to cross post without adding links (trying to maximize the number of answers), as the different usernames make them more difficult to track?

----------


## FDibbins

That is a possibility, but it's often the nature of the post that ID's the x-post

----------


## AaruJaan

Hi Admin,
I want to change my user name of farhangul with Khang, can you please do this?

Thanks

----------


## FDibbins

> Hi Admin,
> I want to change my user name of farhangul with Khang, can you please do this?
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, that ID is already in use.  Please choose another (in fact choose 2 or 3 others, so I have more options to go through)

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

@farhangul
If you want to change your username, why did you send me a "Friend" request??

----------


## MojoMonkey7

Hello, could you change my username to one of these
MojoMonkey7
MojoMonkey11
MojoMonkey8
please

----------


## AaruJaan

ok, I'm sending 3 Names, if possible please change user name with:
1-AaruJaan
2-Aaruexcel
3-Aaruguru

----------


## FDibbins

> ok, I'm sending 3 Names, if possible please change user name with:
> 1-AaruJaan
> 2-Aaruexcel
> 3-Aaruguru



User name changed to 
AaruJaan

----------


## FDibbins

> Hello, could you change my username to one of these
> MojoMonkey7
> MojoMonkey11
> MojoMonkey8
> please



Username changed to 
MojoMonkey7

----------


## AaruJaan

Thanks for changing user name

----------


## frnzy

can you please change my username to
frnzy

----------


## FDibbins

> can you please change my username to
> frnzy



username changed as requested

----------


## frnzy

thank you  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

No problem  :Smilie:

----------


## yrock

Hi admin plz change my username as yrock

----------


## FDibbins

> Hi admin plz change my username as yrock



username changed as requested.

----------


## Rocket17

Hello, I have just recovered an ancient account. I would be interest in changed my name to Rocket or Rocket2 or Rocket17 if that can be done?

----------


## JBeaucaire

> Hello, I have just recovered an ancient account. I would be interest in changed my name to Rocket or Rocket2 or Rocket17 if that can be done?



This has been done.

----------


## gingerLea76

I would like the administrator to change my name to gingerLea76 please

----------


## FDibbins

> I would like the administrator to change my name to gingerLea76 please



Your user name has been changed to gingerLea76 please

(sorry, couldnt resist that 1, I changed it to just gingerLea76)

----------


## poodek

Hello,
Could you please change my user name to podek or poodek?

----------


## JBeaucaire

Name change completed.

----------


## Akarty

Hi,
Can you help change my username in Excelforum? 

I am looking to have something like - 
Akarty
Acarty

----------


## Anisusa

Dear Admin,

Could you please change my user name from sathishsusa to Anisusa ? pls i my pet for well known members..

----------


## FDibbins

> Hi,
> Can you help change my username in Excelforum? 
> 
> I am looking to have something like - 
> Akarty
> Acarty



ID changed to Akarty

----------


## FDibbins

> Dear Admin,
> 
> Could you please change my user name from sathishsusa to Anisusa ? pls i my pet for well known members..



ID changed to Anisusa

----------


## FDibbins

ID changed to random

----------


## LuckyDay

Can I request my username be changed to one of the following?

In order of preference:
LuckyDay
Lucky_Day
LuckyDay22

Thank you in advance!

----------


## FDibbins

> Can I request my username be changed to one of the following?
> 
> In order of preference:
> LuckyDay
> Lucky_Day
> LuckyDay22
> 
> Thank you in advance!



UN changed to LuckyDay

----------


## rcurious

Hello,  
I would like to change my username.
In order of preference:
rcurious
rcuriousa

Thank You

----------


## FDibbins

> Hello,  
> I would like to change my username.
> In order of preference:
> rcurious
> rcuriousa
> 
> Thank You



ID changed to rcurious

----------


## genericexceller

Hi, I would like to change my username to one of:
- genericexceller
- XexcelsiorX
- ExcellentExceller

----------


## FDibbins

> Hi, I would like to change my username to one of:
> - genericexceller
> - XexcelsiorX
> - ExcellentExceller



ID changed to genericexceller

----------


## karakalem01

Hello,
I would like to change my username.
In order of preference:

karakalem01
gezginkara01

----------


## AliGW

Forgive me for asking, but why do you want to change your user name after posting only once here? And, more to the point, why did you choose a user name you didn't want when you joined today???

----------


## karakalem01

it is about privacy. i changed my mind to use this name after posting. if changing is not possible please delete my account. i will register for a new one.

----------


## FDibbins

> Hello,
> I would like to change my username.
> In order of preference:
> 
> karakalem01
> gezginkara01



User name changed to karakalem01

----------


## flizzo

Hello!
Can I change my username to, in order of preference:

flizzo
fleaux

Thanks in advance!

----------


## FDibbins

> Hello!
> Can I change my username to, in order of preference:
> 
> flizzo
> fleaux
> 
> Thanks in advance!



User name changed to flizzo

----------


## ClawHammer

Hi! Please can I change my username to: ClawHammer
Thank you!!

----------


## FDibbins

> Hi! Please can I change my username to: ClawHammer
> Thank you!!



Change made.

----------


## piggyboy

hi admin

I'd like to change my username to one of the below: 
piggyboy
piggyboy123
piggyboy111
piggingboy123

thanks for all your help!

----------


## AliGW

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

Just FYI, this may take some time to be actioned: the admin team is rather depleted at the moment, and mods are not able to change user names.

----------


## FDibbins

> hi admin
> 
> I'd like to change my username to one of the below: 
> piggyboy
> piggyboy123
> piggyboy111
> piggingboy123
> 
> thanks for all your help!



ID changed to piggyboy

----------


## learning_bee

Hey....I want to change my username to learning_bee.

----------


## blissfullboy

hi. please change mu username to _blissfullboy_

----------


## FDibbins

> Hey....I want to change my username to learning_bee.



ID changed as requested.

----------


## FDibbins

> hi. please change mu username to _blissfullboy_



ID changed as requested

----------


## JVCXQC

Please can my username be changed to JVCXQC

----------


## FDibbins

> Please can my username be changed to JVCXQC



ID changed as requested

----------


## Effinovate

Hi, can my username please be changed to Effinovate

----------


## FDibbins

> Hi, can my username please be changed to Effinovate



This change has been made

----------


## Limor_OP

Hi,
can you please change my username?

one of these options will be  appreciated:
Limor
Limor_OP
LimorIT

Thanks!

----------


## Limor_OP

Hi,
can you please change my username to one of the following? 

Limor
Limor_OP
LimorIT


Thanks!

----------


## FDibbins

> Hi,
> can you please change my username to one of the following? 
> 
> Limor
> Limor_OP
> LimorIT
> 
> 
> Thanks!



ID changed to Limor_OP as requested.

----------


## iwin-haha

Hello! If possible I would like to change my username to : iwin-haha

Thanks in advance

----------


## FDibbins

> Hello! If possible I would like to change my username to : iwin-haha
> 
> Thanks in advance



Username changed

----------


## sighlent1

Can you change my username to:

rmathisen
robertmathisen
robert.mathisen
robert_mathisen

----------


## archetac

Dear mods, if possible mate I please change my username to archetac
Kind regards

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

> Dear mods, if possible mate I please change my username to archetac
> Kind regards



Only Admin can do that.. and they will.  But help us to help you.  Please update your profile to show your approximate location (e.g. country) and current Excel PRODUCT that you are using.

----------


## archetac

> Only Admin can do that.. and they will.  But help us to help you.  Please update your profile to show your approximate location (e.g. country) and current Excel PRODUCT that you are using.



Thank you - I have done so

----------


## FDibbins

> Dear mods, if possible mate I please change my username to archetac
> Kind regards



Name changed as requested

----------

